# FET: how many should we thaw?



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

hi,
i have had 5 failed FETs (2xICSI, both freeze all due to over stimming).  after my first ICSI, we had 8 frozen embryos, that were thawed 2 at a time over a 14 month period.  all 8 embryos survived and were transferred but none stuck   


2nd ICSI led to 19 frozen embryos.  we have had one FET from this batch and the embryologist recommended thawing 5 in an attempt to get to blast.  so 5 were thawed and on day 3, only 2 were good quality so they were transferred but led to BFN.


we have just seen a new consultant who is recommending a more 'aggressive' approach, given that there is no obvious reason why we haven't had our BFP - my lining has always been good (15 at last FET), i have no known health complications (TX due to male factor), embryos have all been decent quality and size and i have tried aspirin, clexane and crinone.  all FETs have been natural cycle.  so this consultant's idea is to thaw 7 of our remaining 14 embryos (all frozen on day 1) to give us a good chance of getting to blast.  she also wants to do a constructed rather than natural cycle.


i would love some advice from anyone out there who has been in a similar situation - how many embryos did you thaw?  the thought of thawing half of what we have left to effectively throw away at least 5 of them is so scary to me    plus i don't like the idea of a constructed cycle - have so far managed to avoid prostap due to two short protocol ICSIs.  what are your experiences of constructed vs natural cycle FET?  please help!...


jess x
(this is all private Tx - still on the waiting list for NHS)


----------



## ratz (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Jess2222, I haven't had FET yet but am planning to in Jan/Feb, and can totally understand your concerns about losing those not transferred. However, I have read that Day 2 or Day 3 frozen embryos which successfully develop into blastocysts after defrosting can be refrozen. Please do check with your clinic/consultant, who will hopefully reassure you. Best of luck, Ratz x.


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

I was going to say the same as RATZ, that some can be re-frozen.  Really hope this is the cycle for you!!


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya

I am not in the same situation as you but wanted to wish you well.  It really is a very tough decision.  I had my embryos frozen after my fresh cycle was cancelled.  We had 8 in total and decided to push them to blast before they were frozen and that way we knew exactly what we had.  OUr theory (know many people won't agree) is that if they weren't going to make it to blast in a lab, then they wouldn't survive in me and I would rather know before they were transeferred.  Out of 8 embroys all looking great at day 3, we got 4 blasts at day 5 which were then frozen.  We were happy with this.

xx


----------



## Purple Star (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Jess

I'm in a similar situation so am interested in other people's experiences and advice. My last fresh cycle got cancelled after EC due to OHSS, so had all suitable embies frozen on day 2. We have 9 day 2 embies plus a blast from the first cycle.

We have a meeting with our consultant on Saturday to discuss the plan regarding what we will thaw. I did have a quick chat with the nurse when I had a recent scan and she thought it was likely they would defrost 4 or 5 and try and take them to blast, and if none of these are good enough they would then defrost our blast for transfer. I'm torn between getting a good embie/blast to transfer and not wasting any. We were told that yes in theory they can re-freeze a thawed embie but my clinic don't like doing it and don't do it routinely. Your clinic may well have a different opinion and be happy to re-freeze, so I would speak to them about it.

Apologies but I can't offer any advice re medicated vs natural FET as this will be my first.

Wishing you lots of luck and really hope this is the cycle for you  
xx

P.S. just read your signature and saw you got 37 eggs on your last fresh - that's the exact same number I got, and blimey I was uncomfortable before and after EC!


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

thank you so much for your replies! i didn't know about the potential to re-freeze a blast and will definitely ask the embryologist about this. i have just found out that the two we had transfered last time "didn't look like they would make it to blast" - i have really mixed feelings about this. on one hand, i am really glad i didn't know at the time, because it would have sucked all our hope away, but i also feel like they withheld something kinda crucial from me  

ratz - good luck with your FET in the new year! have you had one before?
sugarpielaura - thank you for your well wishes  have you got plans for a FET? that's great that you got 4 blasts!
purple star - can't believe you had 37 eggs too! i am the record holder at my clinic for the most eggs collected in 2 cycles (61). wish i could hold a different record though! hope your meeting with your consultant goes well. it sounds like you have a good plan in place. the thought of wasting any is horrible though, isn't it? i am feeling happier about having a constructed cycle after a crazy month with a surge that felt like it was never going to appear (arrived on day 29!!). so we abandoned any thought of treatment until the new year. i am still scared about prostap though...

good luck with everything and take care!
jess x


----------



## Purple Star (Jun 10, 2011)

jess, wow that is quite a record! Although, like you say, not really one you want. I only (!) got 19 eggs on my first cycle so did make it to transfer with a v good blast but unfortunately it wasn't to be   

When are you planning your next FET? I'm looking forward to my appointment tomorrow to see what my consult says and will ask again about re-freezing. I'm so keen not to waste any, especially as our PCT don't fund any tx so have had to be private right from the start. I think I would feel the same about my clinic suddenly telling me that the embies transferred didn't look like they would make it to blast; rather miffed but like you say you would have lost all hope. Although you do hear lots of success stories with 'poor' quality embies leading to a bfp, and excellent quality ones not implanting, so you never know.

xx


----------



## Gklee (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there, I wasn't in quite the same situation but after our first icsi cycle we had 1 blast transfered which unfortunately wasn't meant to b and we had 3 frozen. At the clinic where i am they only freeze good quality blasts as they said to us that the freeze/thaw process is pretty stressful for the embryos to survive. All 3 were frozen together and therefore thawed out together, 2 survived the process. We did a medicated cycle rather than a natural and i am so happy to say that we were extremely lucky and it was successful! I am now 14 wks pregnant with 1 x x


----------



## Purple Star (Jun 10, 2011)

Gklee, congratulations! It's good to hear about BFPs resulting from FETs. For some reason I have it in my head that if a fresh blast didn't implant, what hope has a frostie got, but I know there are plenty of successes so trying to remind myself of that.

Saw my consultant today and we have decided to thaw 4 of our day 2 embies and see how they develop, knowing that we can thaw our blast if none of them look good. 

Jess, I asked about re-freezing and she said yes they can do that, so am feeling better about not 'wasting' any.


----------

